# Gramercy Holdfast length



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

Could someone tell me the length - from the top of the bench to the end - of a Gramercy holdfast, please?

I'm in the planning stages of a new bench, and I want to add a cabinet underneath, but I need to know how much clearance I need so the top of the cabinet doesn't interfere with the holdfast. So I'm interested in how long it is from the bottom end to the clamp pad. I'm not concerned with the overall length that includes the mallet whacking parts that are visible above the bench.

Looking at toolsforworkingwood.com, they say it can clamp up to 7-1/4" in a 2" thick bench top. So, 9-1/4 inches?

Lee Valley has a page (for some reason - they don't sell them but they have a whole page about them?) that says, "With an 8-3/4" long post, it has a clamping capacity of 7-1/4" in a 2" thick bench." But does that 8-3/4" include the whackable part above the bench?

I was hoping that someone here has them and could grab a measurement for me. They're not in the budget right now, but eventually…


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Does this help? Looks to be 8 3/4".


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

That is exactly what I wanted/needed. Thank you so much Tim.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Glad to help Tony.


----------

